# Name on visa



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Just filled out my online application..Going to get biometrics done on Thursday, sending all my documents out that afternoon or next day..But on the application it was done online and they asked do I have any other names I go by, including nick names..So yeah I do most of my friends and family and especially my fiance call me Kay..So I figured I put it down cuz I shouldnt lie and say no.

When it came time to print my application it says my First Name, Middle Name, Nickname, Last name...

But obviously on my passport I do not have my nickname..

Im so scared this is going to be a problem even though I wrote next to the nickname on my application that this is not a legal name just a nickname..It shouldnt be a problem right?

I know a lot now about this whole visa stuff but this just completely threw me off loop why would they put that as my name?!

I dont want that to be printed on my visa, cuz like thats just lame! 

Please anyone let me know..Is it okay or no?


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

KayKay said:


> Just filled out my online application..Going to get biometrics done on Thursday, sending all my documents out that afternoon or next day..But on the application it was done online and they asked do I have any other names I go by, including nick names..So yeah I do most of my friends and family and especially my fiance call me Kay..So I figured I put it down cuz I shouldnt lie and say no.
> 
> When it came time to print my application it says my First Name, Middle Name, Nickname, Last name...
> 
> ...


They are not interested in your nickame- only your legal name. I would think you should put your legal name as it shows on your passport. 
If you feel the need to put your nickname anywhere, I guess you could put it on the section where it asks for any previous names you have gone by


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks, I already filled it out and before I pressed submit I had a chance to look at it but they never showed that they put my nickname next to my middle name..So Im stuck with it..

So they said to write on the application any mistakes or whatever so on top of it I put my full name as shown on my passport , and I even wrote a letter to go with my documents saying disregard my nickname unless you still want it, but I do not want that on my visa .

I should've put nothing just figured I should be honest people call me Kay a lot, so it shouldnt be a problem I hope. Im so nervous just waiting for everything to be done

Thanks again though


----------



## jdripper (Nov 13, 2010)

As a rule of thumb, just use your official name on official documents. Unless you have a bank account or something official in this nickname, don't worry about it.

That's like me adding "honey" to my passport application, because that's what my wife calls me


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Lol okay Im gonna try not to worry I explained to them I only put my nickname down because a lot of people call me and Id rather have been honest to them than have lied. thanks everyone =]


----------



## Lily Bart (Jun 2, 2011)

Bumping this thread because I have a question about names and the online visa application.

The application asked for my surname and also for my given name. The instructions in the margin said that "given name" meant your first name. I thought that was a little odd, but I figured I'd better follow the instructions to the letter. Likewise, for my parents' given names, I gave only their first names.

Now I'm realizing that I probably should have included our middle names. I wrote to WorldBridge asking what I should do. They said they couldn't advise me.

They also said that if I had to make any corrections, I couldn't just write them in on the printout of my application and write a letter explaining the changes. Rather, I'd have to submit a new application, pay the fee again, and write to the UK authorities requesting a refund of the first fee (which will take 6-8 weeks). (Thankfully, I'd be able to keep my appointment, though I'd have to bring evidence of the original application.)

I would prefer not to submit a new application if I can help it. Does anyone know if I really have to? 

Full disclosure: I did make another mistake with my application. Where it asks for approximate dates of travel outside one's home country and to the UK, I was off by one day on one date. Is this the kind of thing that needs correcting? (Again, WorldBridge wasn't able to advise me.)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Lily Bart said:


> Bumping this thread because I have a question about names and the online visa application.
> 
> The application asked for my surname and also for my given name. The instructions in the margin said that "given name" meant your first name. I thought that was a little odd, but I figured I'd better follow the instructions to the letter. Likewise, for my parents' given names, I gave only their first names.
> 
> ...


Don't lose sleep over them. Provided you gave their first name and surname (e.g. John Smith), that's fine, and not John Charles, if their full name is John Charles Smith.
As for your travel date, you can only put a date up to exactly 3 months from applying. If you put in a date +1, they will just date it the day before.


----------



## Lily Bart (Jun 2, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Don't lose sleep over them. Provided you gave their first name and surname (e.g. John Smith), that's fine, and not John Charles, if their full name is John Charles Smith.
> As for your travel date, you can only put a date up to exactly 3 months from applying. If you put in a date +1, they will just date it the day before.


Thank you again, Joppa. I did give my and my parents first names and family names. (In my mother's case, I actually gave her maiden name--I assume that's what they were after.)

About the dates issue, I'm afraid I didn't explain myself very well. The application asks about one's approximate dates of (and reasons for) previous travel outside of one's home country. A separate questions asks about one's approximate dates of (and reasons for) previous travel to the UK specifically.

My only trip to the UK was years ago. I no longer have my boarding pass or itinerary, and my passport wasn't stamped when I came home, but I knew I returned on one of two consecutive days. I guessed the later day because that seemed safer to me. I have since learned that it was actually the earlier day. So the information I gave is off by one day. I'm hoping that because it asked for "approximate" dates it's okay...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Lily Bart said:


> Thank you again, Joppa. I did give my and my parents first names and family names. (In my mother's case, I actually gave her maiden name--I assume that's what they were after.)
> 
> About the dates issue, I'm afraid I didn't explain myself very well. The application asks about one's approximate dates of (and reasons for) previous travel outside of one's home country. A separate questions asks about one's approximate dates of (and reasons for) previous travel to the UK specifically.
> 
> My only trip to the UK was years ago. I no longer have my boarding pass or itinerary, and my passport wasn't stamped when I came home, but I knew I returned on one of two consecutive days. I guessed the later day because that seemed safer to me. I have since learned that it was actually the earlier day. So the information I gave is off by one day. I'm hoping that because it asked for "approximate" dates it's okay...


As for your dates. you gave approximate dates and were only out by a day. It would be different if it were by a year!


----------



## Lily Bart (Jun 2, 2011)

Joppa said:


> As for your dates. you gave approximate dates and were only out by a day. It would be different if it were by a year!


Thanks, Joppa, and sorry for the delayed reply.


----------



## raqstarrr (May 8, 2015)

hi i got our viisa yesterday./are they not putting the middle name on the visa?only the first and last name?
example:
given name: john
middle name: smith
last name: washington

visa is john washington is that fine?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

This is a very old thread, but the name on your visa is the name on your passport. You should have applied using surname: Washington, and given name: John Smith

I got my visa yesterday, and it included my middle name as I was consistent with giving my first and middle names on my passport and visa application...


----------

